# fast "Fotogetreues" Bild für Textildruck



## gilldex (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine Frage die den Textildruck angeht:

Ich habe selbst ein T-Shirt auf welchem eine Hawaianerin drauf ist. Diese ist ziemlich komplex gestaltet mit verschiedensten Farbverläufen und sehr kleinen Details. Mit welchem Verfahren wurde solch ein komplexes Bild echt auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt?
Ist es mit dem Siebdruck überhaupt möglich solche Verläufe und Details zu drucken? Oder muss man da auf eine andere Technik zurückgreifen.

Hinweis: Das T-Shirt wurde gekauft und das Motiv wurde nicht einfach gedruckt und NICHT aufgebügelt. ; )


----------



## holzoepfael (2. Juni 2006)

Also soviel ich weiss, kommt es beim Siebdruck auf gute harte Kontraste an. Aber Andy Warhol hat da ja auch Siebdrucke mit Verläufen etc erstellt?
Vielleicht schuast du mal bei Wikipedia vorbei...


----------



## zaccharine (27. Juni 2006)

bei spreadshirt hatten die auch mal nen *digitaltransfer* im angebot, der wirklich super war, bieten ihn momentan aber komischerweise nicht an (weil ihnen die haltbarkeit wohl noch nicht gepasst hat).

Alternativ könnten wir hoffen dass die Inkjet-Textildruckmaschinen von Siemens bald auch für den Hausgebrauch im Bügelmaschinenformat (diese Walzen, die in den 70ern so hip waren) erhältlich sind... für mich als Schneiderin wär das n Traum ^^


----------

